# ¡¡Ce Brena pasó el tope de los mil...



## swift

*... y sigue elevándose en sus vuelos lingüísticos!!*

Un saludo muy especial para ti en esta ocasión que sólo se vive una vez: los primeros mil, que confiamos no serán los últimos.

Felicitaciones, Cbrena.


----------



## swift

Por cierto, ¿cómo debemos interpretar esa ala que apunta a la derecha? 

Unos chipirones... y una cazuelita de carne. (Te iba a traer ratón, pero se me acabaron los que tenía en la alacena  )


----------



## Namarne

¡Cebreniña!  ¿Cómo íbamos a pasarlo por alto? 

*¡¡¡ MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR LOS PRIMEROS 1.000 !!! *​


swift said:


> Por cierto, ¿cómo debemos interpretar esa ala que apunta a la derecha?


Como un toque de coquetería sin duda. 

Enhorabuena, querida Cbrena, excelente compañera y posteadora. Es un placer tenerte en el foro. 
Un abrazo. 

Jordi


----------



## swift

Será eso, hombre, será eso. Pero mira que también me llama la atención esa otra ala que parece como si estuviera escuchando algo con atención. ¿Será que las lechuzas son también chismosas?


----------



## Lurrezko

Menos mal que aún queda gente seria como el amigo Swift, que respeta los ritos de paso, como está mandado.

Felicidades por los fantásticos mensajes milenarios y por algún PM que otro...

Aquí traigo unos brebajes (están algo perjudicados, me entretuve viniendo del Foro Escocés), y también bebida para Colchonero el sietemesino


----------



## swift

Lurrezko no será sietemesino pero apuesto que llegó gateando hasta acá. ¡Esas botellas no están medio llenas por nada!


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Lurrezko no será sietemesino pero apuesto que llegó gateando hasta acá. ¡Esas botellas no están medio llenas por nada!



Me dijeron que eran reserva 15 años. Se conoce que se han evaporado unos meses por el camino...


----------



## Agró

Felicidades, cbrena, a por el siguiente miliario.



swift said:


> ¿Será que las lechuzas son también chismosas?



Chismosas, curiosas y muy sabias. 
Fijaos en cómo mira esta.



Lurrezko oinak said:


> Se conoce que se han evaporado unos meses por el camino...



Ya, seguro... (¿No te las habrás "evaporado" tú, egoistón?).

Unos cuantos pintxos, para acompañar. Si no bastan, avisadme y me pondré a hacer más...


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> Fijaos en cómo mira esta.


Si es que tienen unos ojazos...  
Yo, por aquello de hacer país, traeré unas burbujitas.


----------



## swift

Qué bonita moneda, Agró. La verdad es que es guapa esta deidad alada de ojos glaucos...


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Qué bonita moneda, Agró. La verdad es que es guapa esta deidad alada de ojos glaucos...



No le digas estas cosas a mi cbrena, adulador.

Y Colchonero sin llegar. Debe tener pediatra...


----------



## swift

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Debe tener pediatra...


O cólico.


----------



## Colchonero

Si os dijera de dónde vengo.... Pero todo antes de perderme la inesperada  fiesta de Cbrenita.

No diré nada de esta chica porque sé que es modesta y no le gusta. Sólo que es maja, cariñosa, comprensiva, aseada, ingeniosa, buena cocinera y dueña de un excelente gusto literario.  

Traigo bebida, por supuesto. Y algo más, que no soy celoso...


----------



## swift

Ejem... Cebrenita: si no te gusta el Vodka, me lo dejas a mí.


----------



## Colchonero

Juraría que hay para los dos...


----------



## Colchonero

Swift, hijo, me desconciertas con tus cambios de avatares. Tate quieto un rato, hombre de Dios...


----------



## swift

¿Y por qué te desconcierta? 

... y no me refería a la botella :-D


----------



## Colchonero

swift said:


> No me refería a la botella.
> 
> ¿Y por qué te desconcierta?


 
Tampoco yo me refería a la botella  

Me desconcierta porque tan pronto eres un pajaroto como un ojo amenazante como... ¿qué eres ahora?


----------



## swift

Un ave con ideas.


----------



## cbrena

*Swift:* el ala que apunta a tu derecha es sin duda mi *ala izquierda,* siempre abierta. Mi otra ala me ayuda a escuchar a todos los que tienen algo que decir en este foro. Muchas gracias por tu felicitación, ha sido una inesperadísima sorpresa. No te imaginas cuanto. 

*Namarne*: ay, ¿yo coqueta?, bueno sí... pero poquito. Tenerte a ti de compañero sí que es un placer. Gracias ¡guapo!, ¡ojazos!  

*Lurrezko*: mi capitán, tú sí que eres adulador. Y oiga usted, a rellenar las botellas hasta arriba, ¿qué es eso de llegar a una fiesta con ventaja? 

*Agró: *muchas gracias por tus piropos, acertaste de pleno en lo de curiosa, con el tiempo y leyendo tus posts llegaré a ser sabia, y lo de chismosa era un secreto. 

*Colchonero*: tú sí que sabes de mis gustos, de los literarios, digo. 


¡Muchas gracias a todos, chicos (incluyo al amigo que trae Colchonero)!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡¡¡Primaaaaaaaaaaa!!! ¡Qué alegría poder felicitarte por tus primeros mil! Ya sabemos que no te gusta, pero "nobleza obliga": ¡cómo no vamos a sumarnos a este gran festejo!
Yo solo me paso un rato: estoy _agotá_ de tanta fiesta y tanta bebida... Con más tiempo, hubiera preparado una poesía. La pienso, y luego la escribo: no puedo evitarlo... 
Un abrazo enorme,
Ana Mari
PD: ¿Recuerdas aquel primer MP, jeje, don leísta? ¡Lo que parece haber llovido desde entonces... (Esto es la edad, no te preocupes por mí, lo llevo con altura).


----------



## swift

Esteee... Aldonza. Casi todos pusimos algo. ¿Tú trajiste las bocas (acepción 11 del DRAE) nomás?


----------



## Colchonero

swift said:


> Esteee... Aldonza. Casi todos pusimos algo. ¿Tú trajiste las bocas (acepción 11 del DRAE) nomás?


 
Desde luego, o sacas la priva o cojo a mi amigo, lo desinflo y me lo llevo.


----------



## Pinairun

De mis lecturas de Tintín recuerdo que a las lechuzas les encantan las esmeraldas. Aquí un pequeño detalle que hará que nuestra lechuza favorita luzca más linda aún en esta ocasión tan especial.

Ya sé que al lado del regalo de Colchonero no hay nada que hacer, pero me uno a las felicitaciones, tocaya.


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Ya sé que al lado del regalo de Colchonero no hay nada que hacer


Pues ya no, si hasta lo desinfló.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Swift, hijo, todo lo mides en cosas materiales: yo aporto mi amistad .



Colchonero said:


> Desde luego, o sacas la priva o cojo a mi amigo, lo desinflo y me lo llevo.


¡Que se lo lleve, que se lo lleve...!


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> De mis lecturas de Tintín recuerdo que a las lechuzas les encantan las esmeraldas. Aquí un pequeño detalle que hará que nuestra lechuza favorita luzca más linda aún en esta ocasión tan especial.
> 
> Ya sé que al lado del regalo de Colchonero no hay nada que hacer, pero me uno a las felicitaciones, tocaya.


 
Bah, tampoco te creas. Puro esteroide. Yo le saco de paseo porque atrae a las chicas, pero ni tiene conversación ni nada.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Pues ya no, si hasta lo desinfló.


 
¡¡No puede ser!!


----------



## Colchonero

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Swift, hijo, todo lo mides en cosas materiales: yo aporto mi amistad .
> 
> 
> ¡Que se lo lleve, que se lo lleve...!


 
Hija, cómo eres. Lo que se han de comer los gusanos que lo caten los cristianos.


----------



## swift

No no, materialista no soy.  Lo que pasa es que con medias botellas y tanta gente mis chipirones se están acabando.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> pero ni tiene conversación ni nada.


¿Y quién quería conversar?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Hija, cómo eres. Lo que se han de comer los gusanos que lo caten los cristianos.


Ya nos conocemos .



swift said:


> No no, materialista no soy.  Lo que pasa es que con medias botellas y tanta gente mis chipirones se están acabando.


Bueno, ahora bajo al súper y traigo algo: pero me tengo que ir un ratillo. Seguid con la fiesta.


----------



## Colchonero

"Me tengo que ir un ratillo", dice. Pero si hasta dejó sus huellas dactilares... 

Y la anfitriona ¿qué?


----------



## cbrena

*Aldonza*: gracias prima. Ya no me acordaba de _don leísta, _tiempos ha. Me has hecho reír, como siempre, Nonna. Un besazo, y por favor sigue por aquí con nosotros aguantando estoicamente, que la amistad sea siempre más importante que las diferentes convicciones. 

*Pina*: no me hagas elegir entre tu regalo y el de Colchonero, no sé, no sé... Gracias por tu actitud siempre correcta, y por tus posts tantas veces espectaculares. Es un placer y un honor que hayas venido a saludarme. Y muchas gracias por algún que otro MP avisándome de mis errores.


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Chica!!!

¡Ya más de mil!

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

¡Y que sigan muchas más!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## cbrena

*Peter*: gracias por tus felicitaciones y por tu paciencia cuando me explicas algo que no entiendo. Eres mi profesor de inglés particular, ¡qué honor!, pero te ha salido la alumna un poco torpe. Mil gracias. (Ni un subjuntivo en mi agradecimiento, ¡cachis en la mar!).


----------



## Peterdg

cbrena said:


> (Ni un subjuntivo en mi agradecimiento, ¡cachis en la mar!).


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Tampoco yo me refería a la botella
> 
> Me desconcierta porque tan pronto eres un pajaroto como un ojo amenazante como... ¿qué eres ahora?



¿Un ojo amenazante? Pero si tenía, hics, cuatro...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Un ojo amenazante? Pero si tenía, hics, cuatro...


 
Veo que te has bebido la Calcuta Cup pero llenita hasta los bordes...


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> "Me tengo que ir un ratillo", dice. Pero si hasta dejó sus huellas dactilares...
> 
> Y la anfitriona ¿qué?


 
Venga, va. La anfitriona dispuesta a conversar. Ya me bebí una buena parte de las bebidas que trajo Lurrezko para vencer mi timidez.


Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Un ojo amenazante? Pero si tenía, hics, cuatro...


 
Bueno, creo que Lurrezko se ha bebido el resto. ¿Cuatro? Pero si era un pájaro bizco, y luego un único ojo felino. No sé, hics, a mí me salen impares.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

*Colch*, ¿huellas dactilares decías? Pon la cara, nene.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Has engordado o me lo parece a mí?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No, soy la de siempre: así, robusta. Así que, cuidadito con lo que dices, que te aplasto, enano.


----------



## Colchonero

Tómate una copita y te relajas, que aún debe quedar algún recuelo por ahí.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Es que es así como descanso y quemo energías: amo el deporte.


----------



## Agró

O ponéis caritas simpáticas que indiquen que esto es una coña o me chivo al primer mod que encuentre por ahí.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> O ponéis caritas simpáticas que indiquen que esto es una coña o me chivo al primer mod que encuentre por ahí.


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> O ponéis caritas simpáticas que indiquen que esto es una coña o me chivo al primer mod que encuentre por ahí.


 
Nah, tranquilo, la Nonna y yo nos detestamos cordialmente. Le hago regalos y todo...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Nah, tranquilo, la Nonna y yo nos detestamos cordialmente.


Ahí está el quid de todo... QUé agudo eres, hijo mío, qué agudo.


----------



## cbrena

Oye chicos, que los moderadores no se han quejado, pero mis vecinos de abajo están oyendo pelea. 

Aldonza, ¿dónde está mi poesía intermitente? Anda, sácala del bolso que debe estar colgado en la entrada.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Aldonza, ¿dónde está mi poesía intermitente? Anda, sácala del bolso que debe estar colgado en la entrada.


De verdad que hoy he estado pensándola... pero las musas me huyen y rehúyen. De todos modos, lo prometido es deuda, lo sé.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Tómate una copita y te relajas, que aún debe quedar algún recuelo por ahí.


 
Preparo unas infusiones relajantes para todos y un poquito de charlita civilizada, es muy temprano para otras cosas.


----------



## Lurrezko

cbrena said:


> Oye chicos, que los moderadores no se han quejado, pero mis vecinos de abajo están oyendo pelea.



En el hilo de al lado estamos por llamar a la Guardia Urbana. ¡Que no son horas, leche!


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En el hilo de al lado estamos por llamar a la Guardia Urbana. ¡Que no son horas, leche!


 
Podemos pedir a un moderador que nos junte los hilos: el tema es común y la fiesta sería mayor. Voy a hablar con el anfitrión de al lado. ¡A ver qué dice!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Aquí va: 

Esta vez he llegado algo tarde
pero no ha sido mi culpa, declaro.
Lo de empezar a felicitarla no estaba claro
y ahora el hilo está que arde.

Vamos a lo serio: mi prima se lo merece.
A más de mil posts se ha apuntado
A la chita callando nos ha deleitado
¡Ojalá que siempre siga en sus trece!

Sabe mucho, de todo opina,
con ciencia su sabiduría esparce. 
Y siempre de manera muy fina
sin que en líos se enzarce.

Queremos que en el foro siempre sigas
aportando alegría, calor y buena miga.
Nada nos separa, solo tu amor a los gatos 
Y eso es un obstáculo barato.

Yo continúo con mi rima consonante
a ver si de mi poesía se prenda
algún editor rimbombante
y entonces se jubila la menda.


----------



## clares3

Hola Cbrena y muchas felicidades.
La verdad es que mi natural retraído, propio de mi edad, me hace no entrar nunca en el sitio de celebraciones pero esta vez he entrado, obligado por vosotros mismos, y me he dado con tu primeros mil post.
Enhorabuena, preciosa, y hasta siempre.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *cbrenita*:

No sé cómo disculparme por haber llegado tarde a tu fiesta... disculparme a mí misma, digo... que me he perdido un montonazo de cosas.

Bueno, vamos por partes:

1) Afloja un poquito con ese currutaco de alfeñique que trajo *Colchonero*, que ha venido a armar un revuelo y ni siquiera es del foro. ¡Pss!

2) ¡Muéstrales a todos los sabandijas que han aprovechado *tu ceremonia de graduación* para dar rienda suelta a sus picardías, lo bonito que te queda el birrete!

*3) Acepta mis felicitaciones y un afectuoso saludo*.



Y, ahora, perdona, que voy a revisar para ver si quedó algo que me convenga...








Agró said:


> O ponéis caritas simpáticas que indiquen que esto es una coña o me chivo al primer mod que encuentre por ahí.
> 
> ¡Lo que faltaba!: soplones.


 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Un ojo amenazante? Pero si tenía, hics, cuatro...
> ¡Bienaventurados los borrachos, porque ellos verán a Dios dos veces!


 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> En el hilo de al lado estamos por llamar a la Guardia Urbana. ¡Que no son horas, leche!
> ¡Leche, no!
> Tú de parranda en parranda, y ahora porque tienes sueño, _¡leche!_


 

Pues, ¡nada! 
Espero que mi amigo Jordi, aunque más no sea por aquella famosa disputa acerca del champagne, se haya olvidado por un ratito de su nacionalidad y haya venido bien provisto:


Namarne said:


> Yo, por aquello de hacer país, traeré unas burbujitas.


*¡Me anoto con el cava!*


----------



## cbrena

*Calambur*: amiga, no llegas tarde; como los buenos amigos, llegas cuando son más necesarios. Tu alegría consigue convertir el océano Atlántico en un pequeño charco alrededor del cual se puede hacer un corro de amistad. Voy corriendo al espejo para ver cómo me queda el birrete.  Gracias, guapísima.


----------



## cbrena

*Clares3*: perdona que no te haya saludado antes, pensaba que lo había hecho. Pero fue en tu fiesta donde te saludé, no aquí. Tanta celebración me ha dejado un poco confundida. Gracias por venir.


----------



## kreiner

¿Por qué será que cuando se trata de hacer fiesta siempre llego tarde? Pero como dice el refrán, más vale tarde que más tarde.
Felicidades, cbrena.


----------



## cbrena

*Kreiner*: adelante, no es tarde, sírvete una copa. Yo mientras voy aprendiéndome este nuevo refrán de las tardanzas.  Gracias por venir, compañero.


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> *Kreiner*: adelante, no es tarde, sírvete una copa.


¿Seguro que queda algo bebestible? Estoy muy preocupada... yo, que anduve revisando los rincones, sólo encontré un soplón, un 'choborra' y una botellas que trajo Jordi, pero tal vez ya se consumieron... (no solas, claro).
Por si acaso, aquí dejo algunas más.


----------



## Peón

Yo vengo atrasado de otra fiesta y buscaré que quedó en las copas. (Aunque después de *Kreiner y Calamabur*....uhmmmm....será dificultoso ligar algo.)

De todos formas feliz cumple *cbrena *y espero seguir encontrándote por aquí.


----------



## cbrena

*Peón*: ya no esperaba más invitados, la verdad, pero es un honor que te hayas pasado a tomar la última conmigo; siempre es la copa que da pie a una agradable charla, sin prisas. Seguiré buscándote por aquí.


----------

